

Live user stats for my Android game. Thank you HN. - babuskov
http://slagalica.tv/drones.php

======
babuskov
A few days ago I posted about my Android game made in 23 days, and feedback
has been great:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6594521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6594521)

During development I posted updates on regular basis to LudumDare and Java-
gaming forums, but I got way more traffic from HN.

I just want to thank everyone here, by giving the complete stats the user
engagement for the game.

